# Salad dressing separation after freezing



## texasjoe (Aug 12, 2009)

I bought some Ranch dressing in a bag and decided to freeze it. After thawing the oil separated and came to the top with the solids collecting at the bottom. I tried adding an egg yolk in a blender, but it still separated. Is there anything I can do to get the dressing back to it's original consistentcy?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2009)

Not sure if this will work.  

Drain off the oil and put the rest into a blender.  Then, with the blender running, pour the oil into the blender in a very slow drizzle.


----------



## texasjoe (Aug 13, 2009)

That worked great.
Thank You very much for you help!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm glad it worked.  Just remember that freezing emulsions is not a good idea.


----------



## Antiguadreams (Aug 15, 2009)

personally, if it assembled once correctly and seperated, and its not hollandaise or mayonaise...

I'd whip out my stick blender, pour it into a tall container suited for the blender, and just pulse it.  it'll get back in line.  I'd do this for a typical emulsion type mix such as a vinegrette...something creamy with egg/oil mix won't help.

it might save the ranch, though. have to try to see if it'll work with blending, or if you absolutely need to seperate and re-add the oil as if you were making mayo. A spot on technique though.    definately a good way to make sure it gets integrated.


----------

